# Older lensâ€™ to newer cameras



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

I have a Cannon AE1 with a few lensâ€™ for it. Is there a way to use them with a Nikon D50 dlsr camera? My guess is no due to the automatic use of the Nikon, but thought Iâ€™d ask. 
Is there any value in the AE1? Doubt it but I sure hate to chunk what was a great camera at the time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

You can get adapters for some lens / body applications, but it would most likely be manual only.


----------



## PADRE24 (Feb 6, 2012)

Iâ€™m not sure if they still sell them, But there were lots of adapters for older Nikon lenses when they changed their mounting system many years ago. Try searching on EBay or local camera stores.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontyHall1969 (Nov 13, 2018)

Check EBay for value. A lot of people will buy the old lens to use with mirrorless cameras with adapters.


----------



## CathyS (Mar 11, 2019)

EBay is a good way out, I saw some good adapters there


----------



## fotoman (Apr 8, 2017)

I donated my AE-1 to a local high school's photo department. What lens do you have available? I have a Sony A=6000 and with an adapter I might be able to use them if you can list them and let me know the price.


----------



## fotoman (Apr 8, 2017)

OUTLAW said:


> I have a Cannon AE1 with a few lensâ€™ for it. Is there a way to use them with a Nikon D50 dlsr camera? My guess is no due to the automatic use of the Nikon, but thought Iâ€™d ask.
> Is there any value in the AE1? Doubt it but I sure hate to chunk what was a great camera at the time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might be interested in the lenses if i knew what you have. Can you list them?


----------

